# Inheritance and amended tax return.



## QuickSilver (Apr 27, 2015)

My sons have both received a small amount of inheritance from my late Sister-in-law.  As I said, it is small.. under $20k..  With the check came a notice that the distribution was filed under form such and such on the deceased 2104 taxes..  it also said "you MAY have to file an amended tax return.  Any tax experts out there?  What does this mean?


----------

